# Upcoming NAG auction



## accountantadam (Jul 18, 2011)

Just looked over the jars in the auction...love that black glass mason's patent...slightly out of my price range though  []
http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 18, 2011)

Some very nice jars on there.....again.....for those that do not know it....NAG is probably the premier jar auction site.....I know there are others...but Greg has a great site.....

    There has been good jars on there......to be sure.

    David


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 19, 2011)

As always, a great selection of fruit jars. And some superb lids as well. An amber Van Vliet lid, that beautiful deep green B.B.Wilcox lid. Wow!


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got my eye on a couple of them...haven't added anything to the collection for a little while


----------



## ajohn (Jul 20, 2011)

Love watching Greg's auctions.I've bid on aprox 20-25 jars in the past and to date have only won two[&o][X(].They get crazy at the end!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 26, 2011)

There is some really nice examples in this one. Some killer & extremely rare colored Globes. Really hard to find stuff. I'm spotting a few myself []

 ~Tim


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 26, 2011)

There is some great stuff up for grabs....that black glass Masons is great....

    My self....I like that dark green BB Wilcox lid.....would LOVE to have a jar that color....fantastic....


    I just cant imagine some of the money folks drop on these jars....wow....


    But all in all....another quarlity NAG auction...

    David


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 6, 2011)

WOW...another great NAG auction.....that deep green BB Wilcox jar lid...$800+...If they have a jar the same color as that lid.....awesome.....wow...that was a nice green!!!

   If by chance the winner is part of this forum...it would be great to see a picture of the complete jar..

    Some great finishes to be sure....

    David


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi David,
 I'm pretty sure Darrell Plank ended up with that lid. He does have the jar to match I believe. Darrell has an amazing collection of some of the rarest examples out there. His website shows some of his collection of amazing examples!

 http://www.darrellplank.com/jars/jarhome.aspx

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## justanolddigger (Aug 10, 2011)

A friend of mine, David Eifler, was the underbidder on the green Wilcox lid. He does have a green Wilcox jar, but knew no matter much he bid, Darrel Plank was going to get it, I assume he has a green Wilcox also.


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 11, 2011)

That is frustrating when you are the underbidder.....but wow was that a nice lid.....

      Darrell does have an amazing collection to be sure......those BB WILCOX jars are very very cool jars...I owned one many years ago....I can just picture it in a deep green like that lid....

      The trick on those if finding them with the fins intact.....


      David


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2011)

I always thought N.A.G was put together  by a group of wives??    [8D]


----------

